# 13 month old eats NO solids -- gag reflex question



## kristen1978 (Dec 27, 2006)

nak
my 13 month old ds is still ebf. no interest in solids -- gags when in mouth, gags and vomits any pieces that are swallowed. gags ometime in anticipation of nipple even. weight is good (firmly average according to peds stupid charts). behavior normal for age. developmentally appropriate but cautious (not walking yet). i have a very sensitive gag reflex as well.

any reason this should concern me? some have suggested food allergies . . . myth or real evidence for this connection? other thoughts?

tia!!


----------



## kristen1978 (Dec 27, 2006)

anyone? please?


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Have you noticed any other symptoms that might suggest food allergies - digestive issues, excessive spittup/reflux, gassy, skin issues (eczema, rashes), behavior issues, sleep issues, etc.?

Does your LO have the same reaction regardless of what food it is? What foods have you tried? Are you letting your LO self-feed, or are you trying purees?


----------



## basmom (Jun 4, 2006)

any other tactile sensitivities? You may just need to let your LO explore the food. Try:
Finger painting with pudding, yogurt or mashed avocado
Dumping and filling cups of small crackers (we used Annies Cheddar Bunnies)
Sprinkle cinnamon on a plate and cut long chunks of apples to use as crayons
Stack cubes of cheese and let him knock them over
Put Cheerios on a pipe cleaner (fold sharp ends over first) and let him take them off
Dip slightly cooked veggies (softer, but still string enough to dip) in applesauce, hummus, etc.
There are recipes for edible playdohs as well....you could work on poking veggie sticks in to a mound of playdoh or mashed potatoes

If he becomes less sensitive about touching then you can move on to letting the food touch his face (cheeks, chin, and finally just his lips) and he may try to put some things in hos mouth on his own.


----------



## kristen1978 (Dec 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
Have you noticed any other symptoms that might suggest food allergies - digestive issues, excessive spittup/reflux, gassy, skin issues (eczema, rashes), behavior issues, sleep issues, etc.?

Does your LO have the same reaction regardless of what food it is? What foods have you tried? Are you letting your LO self-feed, or are you trying purees?

We have not noticed ANY other symptoms (and I'll with him 24/7). He does have the same reaction to everything. We have practiced only self-feeding. Curran will turn his head and clamp his jaws shut if you come towards his mouth with a spoon.

So far we have tried mashed avacado, banana, cooked beans, steamed veggies (mashed and unmashed), grated veggies and fruit, bits of crumbled homemade bread, chunks of fruit in a mesh feeder, teething "cookies" . . . . . he simply plays with it and then brushes it off onto the floor. If he tastes it he rares bites off a piece, and if he does get a piece in his mouth he gags and often vomits.


----------



## kristen1978 (Dec 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *basmom* 
any other tactile sensitivities? You may just need to let your LO explore the food. Try:
Finger painting with pudding, yogurt or mashed avocado
Dumping and filling cups of small crackers (we used Annies Cheddar Bunnies)
Sprinkle cinnamon on a plate and cut long chunks of apples to use as crayons
Stack cubes of cheese and let him knock them over
Put Cheerios on a pipe cleaner (fold sharp ends over first) and let him take them off
Dip slightly cooked veggies (softer, but still string enough to dip) in applesauce, hummus, etc.
There are recipes for edible playdohs as well....you could work on poking veggie sticks in to a mound of playdoh or mashed potatoes

If he becomes less sensitive about touching then you can move on to letting the food touch his face (cheeks, chin, and finally just his lips) and he may try to put some things in hos mouth on his own.

I haven't noticed other tactile sensitivities, but these are GREAT ideas. He will play in sand, with dried oats, uncooked lentils. Likes baths. Doesn't seem to mind getting his hands messy. Smooshes stuff and smears it around. We encourage "artistic expression" at mealtime -- he will often paint with banana and/or avacado.

I guess I'll just keep trying. My biggest concern is that he might develop an aversion to certain textures of food if he continues to deal with this overactive gag reflex for a long period of time -- I want to make sure there isn't anything I should be doing NOW to prevent issues later, kwim?


----------



## kristen1978 (Dec 27, 2006)

Anyone else?

In an older thread I noticed the mention of OT for this issue . . . anyone have thoughts on that?


----------



## jillian+1 (Aug 30, 2007)

Well, this might not be very helpful, but my dd had the same thing until about 10 months. She might put food in her mouth (she put EVERYTHING in her mouth), but if she accidentally swallowed any it would come right back up. I figured I could trust her to know when she was ready for solid food. I just kept offering different foods (for self-feeding) and eventually she started eating it on purpose. She still doesn't eat much, but she does definitely enjoy food sometimes.

It does seem like 13 months is getting old to be doing this, but if you have a strong gag reflex as well that could be contributing. I would say it wouldn't hurt to talk to an OT and see if s/he thinks therapy might help. Good luck!


----------



## Aridel (Apr 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kristen1978* 
Anyone else?

In an older thread I noticed the mention of OT for this issue . . . anyone have thoughts on that?

Feeding therapy through an OT (sometimes an SLP) can be great for kids who aren't progressing with different textures! Sounds like your little guy might have sensory issues with food, and there are people out there who work specifically on issues like that. The main ways to seek out a feeding assessment would be to contact Early Intervention, a feeding clinic, or an OT you know works with kids on feeding. Early Intervention is available to children under 3 in the US who show delays in certain developmental areas. They come to the house and work with you and your child, and are either free or low cost. Feeding clinics are a bit different in that you bring your child to them. Sometimes insurance will help cover this.

I would definitely pursue at least an OT assessment, since it sounds like you are feeling something is not right, and she is old for this to be going on.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kristen1978* 
nak
my 13 month old ds is still ebf. no interest in solids -- gags when in mouth, gags and vomits any pieces that are swallowed. gags ometime in anticipation of nipple even. weight is good (firmly average according to peds stupid charts). behavior normal for age. developmentally appropriate but cautious (not walking yet). i have a very sensitive gag reflex as well.

any reason this should concern me? some have suggested food allergies . . . myth or real evidence for this connection? other thoughts?

tia!!

My DD was like this we tried starting her on solids at 6 months cause we were told it was time.. She just gagged and chocked so we held off tried again every so often tilll shes was well over a year and that gag reflex was totally still there finially around 18 months she began taking solids easier. Textures had to be super smooth though.. She did end up needing some extensive therapy for oral motar issues including oral apraxia. She did havea background of difficultly nursing she was FTT as an infant. Her gross motar and even the rest of her fine motar were all on tract actually she was walking at 8 months. Looking back now I do wish I'd sought some help for her a bit sooner by a year maybe.

Deanna


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

oh other things we noticed
1) she'd gag her self attempt to put her entire fist or a spoon fork ect in her mouth she'd literly be vomiting but still try to fit the whole thing in

2) she loved things that "burned" seriously we had to be very carefull with water tempeture because if shes got to the facuets she'd turn on just the hot water so shes could stick her hands and feet into it she also craved super hot foods hot peppers tobascco sauce

3) she couldn't handle and really still can't do liquids like soups pudding ect she also still can't hande skins liek shes can't just bite into an apple she jsut tries to gum it she can't figure out how to bite it.

4) chipmunking foods stuffing food and not chewing or swallowing again often till she got physically sick

5) not able to handle sippy cups at all (did well with straw or open)

6) excessive chewing on hair collar blankets ect especially things with a large nap to it.

Deanna


----------



## Yuba_River (Sep 4, 2006)

I don't have advice, but my DS is somewhat similar. He is 14 months, and only in the last three or four weeks is he actually eating more than a tiny taste of solids. He also has a strong gag reflex, and will sometimes gag when he is about to latch on. He has gagged to the point of throwing up on small pieces of food. Similiarly, he has always turned his head away and closed his mouth when he sees a spoon coming. We have been exclusively self-feeding and offered him lots of different things, but not pushed it at all.

Recently, he has actually started to open his mouth for small chunks of food. He will eat bits of bread, and loves to gnaw on big hunks of hard bread. He will eat small peices of cheese, and feed himself a bit of yogurt, or bites of sunshine veggie burgers. He loves crunchy things, but anything mushy in texture seems to turn him off.

His favorite place to eat is while we are in the grocery store while riding in the Ergo. Not sure why, but it seems to work!

Anyway, as I said, no advice, but just wanted to share my experience.


----------



## DesertMommy (Sep 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kristen1978* 
Anyone else?

In an older thread I noticed the mention of OT for this issue . . . anyone have thoughts on that?

We had this issue (not sure if older post is about my ds? Probably not, he was a little older when I joined MDC) Yes, my son's ped. said that OT would be required if this didn't resolve itself. It resolved itself slowly so she didn't order the OT, but in away I wish she had, because to this day at age 7, he gags at almost every meal and hates certain textures etc. Don't be scared or alarmed, but don't let it go either. I'd get a little help if I were you. Mom's who haven't been through this might not be able to give as much advice as you are hoping. The OT will have seen other little kiddos like this and know exactly what you are going through. Good luck to your little







: eater.


----------



## kristen1978 (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks so much for all the input. I think we might indeed see an OT if this doesn't start to change soon. Also, I been thinking that quite a lot is happening with him at the moment -- almost walking, changes in sleep routine, etc, so that perhaps I should be patient and give him a chance to assimilate. Not sure what the limits are on this sort of thing, though . . . . . I use doctors very conservatively, and yet don't want to wait too long, kwim?

Anyone know what the crunchy sources say is the upper age at which BM is all baby requires? Everyone seems to have a different answer on this one -- some say 6 months, some 1 yr, some 18 months . . . .

Thoughts?


----------



## nalo (Oct 25, 2005)

My DD was like this too, although she does have some food intollerances and I think that played into it. She was pretty much EBF until about 12 months old and then one day just decided she could eat. It was the craziest thing and we were kind of shocked. I had been considering OT if it had taken much longer. I have also heard that babies can continue to thrive on EBF until about 18 months old. However, there is an old thread on MDC somewhere about a mama whose 3 year old is EBF because he has a rare disorder and cannot tolerated ANY food eaten directly (not sure about long term prognosis - I don't even want to think about it, really.). I just point this out to say that if you are eating a healthy diet and your LO nurses enough that the world is not going to end, yk? Your LO will figure it all out, don't worry. I think an OT consult would be good, even if you don't end up using the services but before you know it this will be a distant memory.


----------



## FondestBianca (May 9, 2008)

not sure if this will be of any aid to you but...

I recently posted about my dd in a thread about whole or nonprocessed milk vs. percentage or nonfat. What I shared about cows milk could very well apply ot human breast milk and in my case both my milk and cows milk aside from nonfat had the very same effect on dd.

here is what I posted: -------------------------------------------------------

Dd was drinking whole milk for quite some time and guess what, she threw up every day, after every meal. I tried every dietary thing to remedy this... had her allegry tested, etc. I felt like I couldn't take her anywhere because she would always throw up. Her choking then throwing up after drinking and meals was just a part of my daily routine. None of this was caused by reflux and honestly I think too many kids are missdiagnosed with reflux and simply cannot tolerate the high fat content in cows milk... and yes, possible breast milk as well (and NO I'm certainly not saying that children who have trouble tolerating high fat content shouldn't be breast fed... I knew someone would try to go there).

This continued up until shortly after she turned 2... when I took a suggestion from my mom and switched to fat free milk. The very next day she stopped throwing up and hasn't since. She will be turning 3 on Tuesday. I ended up getting rid of liquid milk from her diet completely about 6 months later because she had perpetual sinus infections from it.

So although I grew up drinking tons of cows milk and still drink some now I have to stress that it isn't for everyone. It isn't just lactose intolerant folks either. Dd tested neg for any diary allergy thus I can conclude that with all of the other evidence, it was the high fat content in the whole milk constantly upsetting her stomach. Maybe one day she can bring it back into her diet but, no time soon. It was also no big surprise to me that she was constantly spitting up with breast milk as well. Docs suggested all the typical stuff for reflux but, that solved nothing.

------------------------------------------------------------------

My poor dd was throwing up everything from the time she was born until she was 2 so I know how it feels to have this problem. *hugs* People will give you all kinds of suggestions and when they don't work you feel worse than when you started. I can also relate to the gagging and choking issue. It's sort of funny the way other people who weren't used to my dd would start to panic when she began to gag and choke because they thought she had something stuck in her throat... I'd be sitting there calmly but quickly pulling out plastic bag wrapped in a towel from the stash in my purse or diaper bag, holding it under her mouth and waiting for the food or drink to come back up. Then I'd rub her little back, calm her crying, wipe her wattery eyes, and try to go about whatever it was we were doing without being to embarrased about the ordeal. Sad part is that she'd always be hungry or thirsty right after but, if I didn't make her wait at least a half hour it would come up even quicker the next time. again *hugs* and I'm sorry that for whatever reason you've been plaigued with this. Hope you can get to the bottom of it and figure it out soon!


----------



## k9sarchik (Nov 11, 2006)

I saw this article and thought you might want to read it. So you are not alone.

http://baby.families.com/blog/help-m...es-solid-foods


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

I don't have anything to add on gagging on food, but my dd didn't really eat solids until 13-14 months. She just was not interested, and it was apparent that she didn't need them anyway since she was perfectly healthy.


----------



## closedaccount15 (Dec 25, 2007)

I am really late on this, but I wanted to let you know my daughter is 18 months and still won't eat. She is all still breastfed. She doesn't gag, she just won't put anything in her mouth (which is great for some things, I never had to worry about her picking stuff up off the floor!) Her blood has been tested and she is not anemic and has no deficiencies. It's just taking a toll on me because she has food allergies and I am on a restricted diet.

I have let her play with food, and she wants me to clean her hands. I have given her forks and she licks them and then puts it down. She loves watch my DH and I eat, she even blows on the food if it's hot or picks up food to feed us, but will not eat herself

Anyway, we have an appointment for an OT next week and then eventual feeding clinic. Normally I would not care, she is still in 81 percentile for weight and very healthy, but she does have many food allergies, so I need to work with her so she doesn't have an aversion to food when she gets older. I don't know if that helps you or not, but I do think an OT would be the best bet. I did not want to go that route, but I think I have to now.


----------



## travelling sheep (Dec 20, 2007)

I remember reading an article that said, aid workers have found that feeding the mothers of malnourished toddlers and having them breastfeed, is much more effective than feeding the child directly. Therefore, I would imagine that as long as you are eating well, your child will be OK.

I have no real advice, but I hope things get better soon.


----------



## Carlyn (Jun 11, 2007)

My dd, now 6, gagged very easily as a baby. It took several months of trying breastmilk before she could tolerate it well. It didn't happen each time, though. One other thing that happened to her was if she got hurt, I knew she would throw up. If she fell and bumped her head, for example, I would quickly pick her up and run to the sink, because I knew in a couple seconds she would gag and throw up. I don't know why, but that was her body's way of coping with pain. After about 14 months she never did that anymore. I took eating really slowly with her.


----------

